# Aylesford Newsprint - March 2016



## SlimJim (Mar 12, 2016)

*The Return of Konrad 2: Farewell 'Ballz'*

Konrad, a.k.a CaptainConBallz, a.k.a Ballz had come down for a while so I seized the opportunity to do this very fine industrial splore  I attempted to do it a little while back but I was too frazzled from a series of uber-fails and desperately needed the loo! I vowed to return and I did...

We hit it on a cold and frosty night and had a good 3+ hours inside. We tip toed our way around and took great care in the interest of stealth and thanks to the Urbex Gods, we made it in and out without getting pinched! We never saw anyone inside the compound, but we were certain we heard voices from the other side of the building and we very nearly got clocked on the way out.

My first impression upon entering was amazement...it's an insane medley of pipes, hoses, gargantuan machines and cool lighting! The whole place is mind blowing! It's relatively warm and clean inside, with the exception of the odd bit of pigeon poop and some paper pulp.






Spot the Ballz...





I love the wide, open spaces here.





There's all sorts of machinery.





Pipes, ducts, etc.





We stopped on the roof for a bit of a sit down and to have a drink. You have to take your time with these big places and it's never a bad idea to slow the pace and lay low for a while.





Control room.





Somewhere along the line I got irritated with shooting from a tripod and decided to switch lenses and have a bit of a laugh...Cue the blasting of high ISO handheld shots 





Monitors & Konrad.





Passing through, I saw a few familiar names (I didn't write knob btw).





*Video*


Well I didn't get all the shots I wanted but it was a class explore! Got to love a successful bit of skulking. Big ups to Konrad for coming out, providing coffee and good company. Roll on the next one 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 12, 2016)

What a location this looks. Looks huge from those shots man.


----------



## krela (Mar 12, 2016)

My kind of place! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubex (Mar 12, 2016)

This is very cool SlimJim


----------



## Conrad (Mar 12, 2016)

Awesome Jim, I enjoyed this,









Biggest wrench I've ever seen,


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 12, 2016)

Damn! Those shots came out nice Mr.K!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 12, 2016)

That's a great set and some lovely photos..glad you finally done it.well done you lot


----------



## Catweazle64 (Mar 12, 2016)

A stealthy explore. Great pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 12, 2016)

What a cracker! Superb images from both,thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 12, 2016)

Short video added


----------



## smiler (Mar 12, 2016)

Great post from you both, it looks bloody huge, you got some atmospheric pics, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 13, 2016)

Superbly done. But on the tool rack those are huge spanners.


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 13, 2016)

Damn, thats a cool looking place mate, great pictures


----------



## TheNarrator (Mar 13, 2016)

This place is awesome! The video is brilliant.


----------



## Dick Derpin (Mar 14, 2016)

Top quality pictures boys, wish I didn't have to work otherwise id have been all over this!


----------



## tazong (Mar 14, 2016)

Brilliant - balls of steel


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 14, 2016)

Prickly_buzz said:


> Top quality pictures boys, wish I didn't have to work otherwise id have been all over this!



Always up for a revisit, Mr.Pb


----------



## degenerate (Mar 14, 2016)

Epic stuff Jim, love the addition of the video.


----------



## Derelictheart (Mar 15, 2016)

Something else!


----------



## Brewtal (Mar 16, 2016)

Great shots from both of you! What a place!


----------



## Seven (Mar 30, 2016)

This place looks amazing, it's defiantly reached the top of my to do list


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2016)

Amazing set of photos from both of you, extremely impressive! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 4, 2016)

Great photos! Looks like a really fun explore


----------

